# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  ثلاثة برامج هندسية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية تحقق انجازاً عالمياً

## mohammad qasaimeh

*[align=center] <H2 dir=rtl align=center>ثلاثة برامج هندسية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية تحقق انجازاً عالمياً بحصولها على الاعتماد من قبل مجلس الاعتماد للهندسة والتكنولوجيا الأمريكي ABET * 

 *لأول مرة في تاريخ الجامعات الأردنية تم اعتماد ثلاثة برامج هندسية في كلية الهندسة في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية وهي الهندسة الكيميائية ، والهندسة الطبية الحيوية ، والهندسة الصناعية من قبل مجلس الاعتماد للهندسة والتكنولوجيا الأمريكي (ABET)، وبهذا الانجاز تكون برامج الهندسة الكيميائية والطبية الحيوية والصناعية في كلية الهندسة في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا من أوائل البرامج في العالم التي تحصل على هذا الاعتماد خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وتُعامل شهادات خريجي هذه الأقسام مثل أي شهادة في جامعة أمريكية معتمدة، ويعد برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية في كلية الهندسة في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا أول برنامج في العالم خارج الولايات المتحدة يحصل على مثل هذا الاعتماد .*
* ويُعتبر (ABET)  الهيئة الوحيدة المعتمدة لاعتماد البرامج الهندسية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وقد وضع معايير محددة لضمان جودة التعليم الهندسي والتي يجب التحقق من استيفائها في أي برنامج هندسي قبل اعتماده .   وتتركز هذه المعايير حول المحاور التالية التي تأخذ بعين الاعتبار كل ما يتعلق بالعملية التدريسية وهي:* 
*1-  الطلاب                2-  أهداف البرنامج التعليمية        3- مخرجات البرنامج التعليمية*
*4- الخطة الدراسية       5-  التحسين والتطوير المستمر      6- أعضاء هيئة التدريس*
*7-  التجهيزات         8- الدعم المقدم من المؤسسة للبرنامج الأكاديمي* 
*9-  المعايير الخاصة بالقسم*
* ويتضمن التقدم للاعتماد تقديم تقرير مفصل من قبل البرنامج ((Self-Study Report  يناقش مدى التزام البرنامج الأكاديمي بتلك المعايير يلحقها استقبال مقيمين من قبل مجلس الاعتماد للتأكد من عمليات التوثيق والتأكد مما جاء في التقرير من خلال التوثيق ووجود اثباتات تفي  بعدم وجود مشاكل أو نقاط ضعف في البرنامج ويقوم المقيمون كذلك بمقابلة الطلاب وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وزيارة المختبرات وجميع مرافق الجامعة .*
* ومنذ تأسيس الـ (ABET) في عام 1932 لم يكن المجلس يمنح الإعتماد إلا للجامعات الأميركية داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، بينما كان يمنح ما يسمى بالإعتماد المكافئ (ABET *****alency) للجامعات خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، إلا أن ذلك تغير في عام 2007 حينما وافق المجلس على منح نفس الإعتماد للجامعات داخل و خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبذلك تكون البرامج الثلاثة في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا قد حصلت على نفس الاعتماد الذي يمنح للجامعات داخل أمريكا .*
* وقد بدأت كلية الهندسة في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بالإستعدادات للحصول على الإعتماد من الـ (ABET) في بداية الفصل الأول من عام 2006/2007 وذلك ضمن منحة USAID التي قدمت لوزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي عام 2006 والتي تبنت مثل هذا المشروع الكبير والمهم للتعليم العالي في الأردن .  وقد طلبت وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي من كليات الهندسة في جميع الجامعات الرسمية العمل من أجل الحصول على مثل هذا الاعتماد ، واستمرت وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي بمتابعة انجاز جميع كليات الهندسة في الجامعات الرسمية حتى نهاية فترة المشروع في أواخر عام 2007 .  وبعد ذلك أناطت الوزارة القرار للجامعات لتقرر الاستمرار أو الانسحاب من مثل هذا المشروع وأن تتحمل هذه الجامعات كافة التكاليف المترتبة عليه .  وتحقيقاً لرؤية جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية نحو جامعة عالمية بكل المعايير فقد قررت ادارة الجامعة الاستمرار في هذا المشروع ودعمه بكافة متطلباته وتكاليفه .*
* والجدير بالذكر إن الإعداد لمثل هذا الإعتماد يتطلب جهودًا جبارة من حيث التوثيق والمنهجية والجودة والتقييم وتوصيل المعلومة ، ولتحقيق ذلك اتبعت الكلية بدعم من ادارة الجامعة إستراتيجية مدروسة وفعالة مما أمكنها أن تكون في طليعة الجامعات الأردنية في هذا الخصوص.  فقد تم تعيين نائباً للعميد لتكون مهمته جودة التدريس الهندسي والإعتماد كما تم تشكيل لجان في كلية الهندسة ولجان فرعية في أقسام كلية الهندسة  . كما تم تشكيل لجان استشارية في كل هذه الأقسام تتكون من ممثلين للصناعات المحلية والنقابات والشركات الحكومية والخاصة ، والتي قامت بمراجعة أهداف هذه الأقسام ومخرجاتها التعليمية وكان لها أثر واضح في تعديل خطط هذه الأقسام بما يتطلبه السوق المحلي   .كما قامت الكلية بمراجعة رؤيتها ورسالتها ، وأهدافها بما يتناسب مع متطلبات الإعتماد .  ومن أجل ذلك ولزيادة وعي العاملين في الكلية لمتطلبات الإعتماد فقد قامت الكلية بإعطاء الورش الفنية والمحاضرات لإعضاء الهيئة التدريسية والمهندسين العاملين في الكلية وتبنت الكلية أساليب تقييم عصرية ومخرجات تعليمية عالية مما تتطلب الحاجة لإعادة النظر في الخطط الدراسية وإعادة هيكلتها لتتلاءم مع متطلبات الإعتماد ومتطلبات السوق المحلية والعالمية   .وفي هذا السياق ومن أجل مشاركة جميع الجهات التي لها علاقة بالعملية التعليمية ، فقد قامت الكلية بتنظيم أيام الخريج لطلاب كلية الهندسة وقامت بالحصول على تغذية راجعة من خريجي برامج أقسام كلية الهندسة بما يتعلق بالمهارات التي يتطلبها سوق العمل ، كما قامت بتصميم استبيانات لتعبئتها من قبل الشركات التي تقوم بتوظيف خريجي كلية الهندسة ، والشركات التي تقوم بتدريب طلاب كلية الهندسة لتقييم المهارات التي يكتسبها طلاب كلية الهندسة وبيان أية عوائق.*
* كما كان للطلاب دورهم في عملية تقييم العملية التدريسية في كلية الهندسة ، فقد صممت نماذج يقوم الطلاب بتعبئتها لكل مساق يدرسونه لبيان المهارات ومجالات المعرفة التي اكتسبوها  . كما صممت استبيانات لطلاب السنة الأخيرة في كل قسم من أجل الحصول على تغذية راجعة عن خبرتهم خلال دراستهم في هذه الأقسام .  ولتحليل نتائج هذه الدراسات قامت الكلية بتبني وتصميم برامج حديثة لها القدرة على تحليل النتائج وإعطاء بعض التفسيرات لهذه النتائج  . كما قامت الكلية بتصميم برامج خاصة لتقييم الخطط الدراسية ومدى تلبيتها للمخرجات التعليمية.*
* وقد قامت كلية الهندسة بالتقدم لمجلس الـ (ABET) عام 2008 للإعتماد لثلاثة برامج هي: الكيميائية ، الطبية الحيوية ، والصناعية ، على أن تقوم الأقسام الأخرى باستكمال متطلبات الإعتماد والتقدم في عام 2009 .  وقام الفريق المكون من مقيمين من (ABET) بزيارة الجامعة خلال الأسبوع الأخير من شهر تشرين الأول 2008 ، حيث قام الفريق بدراسة جميع الوثائق المقدمة من الأقسام الثلاثة وتحقق من مدى إستيفاء هذه البرامج للمعايير التسعة وتقديم تقرير الى مجلس الاعتماد (ABET) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . وتم مناقشة نتائج التقارير والردود لجميع البرامج المتقدمة من جميع أنحاء العالم (139 برنامج) خلال اجتماعات الـ ((ABET في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في تموز 2009 ، وتم إعلام هذه** البرامج بالتوصيات النهائية في أواخر آب 2009 بحصول هذه البرامج على الاعتماد حيث أشادت التقارير بالتجهيزات الموجودة في هذه البرامج والخطط الدراسية المطبقة وبرامج التحديث والتطوير المتبعة .*
* وتجدر الاشارة هنا أنه حسب الإحصائيات المتوفرة في الـ (ABET) فان أكثر من 30% من البرامج في الجامعات الأمريكية التي تقدمت للاعتماد في الدورات السابقة لم تحصل على الاعتماد من أول مرة حيث أنه طُلب من بعضها إعادة كتابة التقرير وطُلب من البعض الآخر إعادة الزيارة من قبل فريق المقيمين بينما لم يتم اعتماد بعض البرامج .*
* من جهته اعتبر الدكتور وجيه عويس رئيس الجامعة هذا الاعتماد تأكيداً واضحاً على حرص الجامعة لضمان تطبيق معايير الجودة عالمياً ومحلياً والذي يؤهلها بدوره للرقي إلى مستوى عال من الجودة في التعليم العالي على مستوى المنطقة والعالم.*
* وأشاد عويس بدور كلية الهندسة الهام والأقسام الثلاثة فيها للحصول على اعتماد الـ ABET والذي يعتبر ثمرة تصميم وجهد كبيرين من الأقسام المذكورة نتيجة إتباعهم لخطة إستراتيجية فعالة  مكنت الجامعة من أن تكون أولى الجامعات الأردنية في هذا السياق.*
* وأضاف أن الجامعة مستمرة في إستراتيجية الاعتماد العالمي، حيث ستتقدم كليات الطب والصيدلة والتمريض ببرامجها المختلفة للحصول على الاعتماد العالمي المعني لكل برنامج.*

[/align]</H2>

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله شي بيرفع الراس

----------


## غسان

الله يقويهم ..  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ultimate

بصراحه التكنو (جامعتي السابقه ) تدعو للفخر والاعتزاز 
وان شاء الله تصير الجامعات الباقيه على هذا القدر من الابداع

----------


## J_NETCAFE

ما شاء الله والله جامعة التكنو من اقوى جامعات الشرق الاوسط الى الامام

----------

